# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  tagalog

## Rounder22

ni hao, 
   I know this the Chinese Lounge but do not know where else to post this.. anyways wanted to know if anyone knows of a good tagalog course i can buy that is inexpensive.. all of the ones ive seen on Amazon.com and other sites are insufficient .. doesn't seem to be a good one out there.. let me know.. Xiexie  
~Rounder

----------

